# Low White Argentine B & W Tegus?



## ShadowLatios (Oct 20, 2017)

I want to start work on a breeding project soon involving tegus with the least amount of white as possible. If any of you own a tegu with little white, please post pictures below.


----------



## Zyn (Oct 20, 2017)

As in all black ?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2017)

ShadowLatios said:


> I want to start work on a breeding project soon involving tegus with the least amount of white as possible. If any of you own a tegu with little white, please post pictures below.


Also, contact Hector's Habitat and Tegusonly for potential of such individuals. Good luck.


----------



## ShadowLatios (Oct 20, 2017)

Zyn said:


> As in all black ?


As little white as possible. It doesn’t have to be all black.


----------



## TeguPuppy (Oct 20, 2017)

ShadowLatios said:


> As little white as possible. It doesn’t have to be all black.


Ask Rod Irwin if he's got anything like that. Typically most of his are black and white with varying degrees of firebelly, but my male from him, Hatch, is pretty dark so who knows if he's got something darker. Also, there's a guy by the name of Domenic that I know of who I've done business with and had great experiences, he seems to know a lot of other reptile people. I know he has red tegu babies right now, but he has a shop and might know of where you can find that, if he doesn't have it. Pm me for links to their ads.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TeguPuppy (Oct 20, 2017)

TeguPuppy said:


> Ask Rod Irwin if he's got anything like that. Typically most of his are black and white with varying degrees of firebelly, but my male from him, Hatch, is pretty dark so who knows if he's got something darker. Also, there's a guy by the name of Domenic that I know of who I've done business with and had great experiences, he seems to know a lot of other reptile people. I know he has red tegu babies right now, but he has a shop and might know of where you can find that, if he doesn't have it. Pm me for links to their ads.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Btw, this is Hatch (not for sale, just trying to get an idea of what you are looking for). Not sure if he's dark enough, his tail is pretty crisp but his dark stripes are wide and his white near his head is more "off white".






Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Rodney’s WC argies range to some very low white.


----------



## Trede (Oct 30, 2017)

Here's Talia, who I believe was probably also WC (she has a bit of the "firebelly" going on, but I am unsure of her origins as she is a rescue). She's definitely one of the lower-white Argies I've ever seen.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 30, 2017)

I’ve seen very few darker than that. Impressive.


----------



## Trede (Oct 30, 2017)

It does seem mildly odd to me that when I rescued her a few years ago, I was told that she was an "ugly" tegu because high-white was the more desirable coloration. I've always thought she's beautiful, especially her sugar-skull face markings.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 30, 2017)

That is odd.


----------



## TeguPuppy (Oct 31, 2017)

Talia is a beautiful tegu!

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TeguPuppy (Nov 4, 2017)

You should check this out:

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=639646

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 4, 2017)

TeguPuppy said:


> You should check this out:
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=639646
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


Pretty wild.


----------



## Renske (Nov 6, 2017)

My melanistic “golden” tegu 





Very dark black and white


And i have something even more dark but will be someting i show next year[emoji108]


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Renske said:


> My melanistic “golden” tegu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive.


----------



## ShadowLatios (Nov 7, 2017)

Renske said:


> My melanistic “golden” tegu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're super beautiful. Anything you guys produce is stunning honestly


----------



## MrExotic (Oct 1, 2018)

this is the blackest tegu I ever saw a guy I know has them for sell but not this one this is supposed to be the dad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakelips (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi mine is pretty dark. She's called Bubb's.














Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## rosieuk (Nov 12, 2018)

Mine has the same colours as the black headed one, but with a milky tea colour forehead - oddly though his jaw and neck underneath are very pale. God alone knows his genetics.
I've seen some of the dark headed animals on those reprehensible YouTube videos. Are they from a certain area?
It's also possible that colour can change with different diet. I swapped some of my cornsnakes from mice to rats & immediately (next shed) their yellows became much brighter and more noticeable and continued to brighten up for some time..
That melanistic animal is really pretty - reminds me of the beaded lizard - just less venomous and doesn't need a tyre iron to get him off if he bites.


----------



## LizardladyUs (Dec 10, 2019)

MrExotic said:


> this is the blackest tegu I ever saw a guy I know has them for sell but not this one this is supposed to be the dad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey where is this boy? I would like to sort a breeding arrangement.


----------

